# Trouble with DCS Explorer



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and in general new to trains. I was having trouble with a MTH trolley the other day and someone here was a huge help. However, I have, what may appear to be a big problem...hope I am wrong. 

I have my transformers set up next each other, so while moving some wires around I heard what I think was a pop. The DCS Explorer is not responding. I have it plugged into a Z-1000 brick (not sure if that is the right term). I know the brick is fine. I was told that the fuse on the DCS may have popped and was also told that it should appear black. From the outside, the fuse does not appear to be black. I do have a replacement for it, but having a hard time pulling it out. Only using my fingers. Do I need a needle nose or something like that to pull out? If it is not not the fuse, could it be something else? Is it possible that DCS is gone? My biggest concern. 

Thank you,

George


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, first off, replace the fuse as that's the easy fix. If you had a derailment, it's quite possible that you popped the fuse. They don't always appear blown when they die.


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello,

I replaced the fuse. it did appear burnt. After replacing at first it came on but then immediately went out. No pop. Took the new fuse out, it did not appear to be burnt and put it back in. Did not work, Then replaced it with another new fuse. Same thing. I have the DCS Explorer plugged into the back of a Z1000 power pack....nothing else. I did then put another fuse in it without the wires being hooked on the DCS and then plugged it in to see if the lights would come on and the power light is green, track is red and wifi is blue. Question is why is this happening and where do I go from here?

Thanks again,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The fact that the fuse is going immediately suggests a short.

Try this: Disconnect the Explorer from the track and see if it still blows the fuse. If so, there is an internal issue with the Explorer. If this is a warranty issue, send it back to MTH. If not, you can take it to any MTH repair center. There is a protection component in many of the MTH track controllers that can fail and cause a direct short, it's an easy replacement for a repair station.


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

*DCS*

Thanks! I am not home at this time. Will try it then. Thanks again!


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

blaze1967! said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did then put another fuse in it without the wires being hooked on the DCS and then plugged it in to see if the lights would come on and the power light is green, track is red and wifi is blue. Question is why is this happening and where do I go from here?


Sounds like you have a short somewhere after the Explorer - can you see the Explorer wifi?

What are you connecting to?



gunrunnerjohn said:


> The fact that the fuse is going immediately suggests a short.
> 
> Try this: Disconnect the Explorer from the track and see if it still blows the fuse. If so, there is an internal issue with the Explorer.


Sounds like he did this - a little unclear what he's connecting to.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Roving Sign said:


> Sounds like he did this - a little unclear what he's connecting to.


I thought that was the transformer not connected to the Explorer.


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I thought that was the transformer not connected to the Explorer.


I didn't understand "hooked to DCS" - I assumed he meant track?

He had to have it connected to the transformer/power supply if he was getting lights


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We'll have to wait for clarification. If it's not blowing the fuse with just the Explorer and transformer, it's obviously a layout short as you say.


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you for your help.

Not sure if this is answering your questions: I have the DCS Explorer plugged into the back of the Z1000 Power supply-brick. As far as the wires, I have them connected to the track (Lionel Fast track). I have nothing else hooked up to the DCS, other than the one MTH Christmas Train and 4 cars. I do have Plug n play track, but they are on Aux. and therefore plugged into a power strip. It should be noted that I have been running this train for about the past 2 weeks since being hooked-up and there were no problems. 

This all started when I was moving some things around (wires of transformers...with the switch on...I know not a good idea). I heard the pop, which is why I pulled the original fuse, saw it was burnt and replaced it with another 5 amp fuse. When I replaced it with the new fuse it came on (DCS) and then quickly went off. Pulled that fuse out, it was not burnt, but put another one in and same result (both times hooked up to track). Put another fuse in, this time while not being hooked up to track and all of the lights came on, as if it was working. The fuse did not blow I am assuming b/c the lights stayed on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have a short somewhere on the track.


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

What can I do about it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll have to track down what is shorted. Without knowing what the trackwork looks like, it's somewhat a shot in the dark to make specific recommendations.

I'd start where you were working when you created the short in the first place.


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh boy...this sounds like it can get messy. I will try what you suggested. Thanks


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

Is this a purely trial and error process? When you say start where the problem may have began, you mean look at the track near the transformers (I was moving wires around that area when I heard the pop) and/or where the train is sitting when the short occured? Is there any type of tool/instrument I can use to test that would cut down on the trial error? Or there really is no way around this process?

Thanks again,


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There may be some metallic object that has fallen
on the track, possibly only a tiny wire. The first
step is to carefully inspect the entire track system
looking for anything that doesn't belong.

If you find nothing the next step would be to
use a multi-meter set to ohms. Disconnect
the track sections from the 'feed point' where the
power wires connect to the track. Use a probe
on each rail of that section. If you get a reading there is a short
in that section. (note: read center to either outside rail)

Then, to make sure, with that feed section removed,
use your probes on the remaining track. If you get
no reading the short is in the track feed section.

If you get a reading on the main track you'll need to remove track sections one by one until you find the cause.

It's a tedious process but that's what's needed.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I prefer to divide the track in half by breaking two sides, that narrows it down to half the track. Then open that section in the middle, that narrows it down to a quarter of the track, etc. This is a simple binary search, and it's the fastest way I know to find the short if you don't see anything obvious in an overall inspection.


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks, I will try this.....


----------



## blaze1967! (Dec 11, 2018)

*Update*

Hello,

Yes, you were correct, as there was a short in the track. I did check the track first to see if there was anything on there. When I saw there was nothing, I then addressed the short issue. I was able to get it at the first crack! As you suggested, I started where I think the problem occurred. MTH is sending me another DCS Explorer. The guy said that although the fuse is there to protect the device (I think that is what he said), he is concerned now that the device is defective. So, I am waiting on that this week. Going forward, are there ways to reduce the probability of a track shorting-out? 

Back to my Trolley (one I referred to earlier....MTH Semi-convertible Brill wps 3.0)....I was able to get it programmed to the stops and sounds that I wanted...that was a process. It was running fine but last night it went dead. I immediately put another trolley on the track and that ran fine. I shut down the transformer and restarted, put the new trolley back on (the one that died) and it ran fine. Any thoughts?

Thank you for your input and help,

George


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, shorting shouldn't happen as a normal thing with just the track, the only way to prevent it is to prevent whatever was shorting it. Obviously, derailments will short the track at times, that's an unfortunate but normal occurrence with model trains.  That shouldn't damage equipment as a matter of course.

I suspect your DCS Explorer is just fine, did you try it now that you've removed the short?


----------

